# Nightmare on elm street ideas



## GhostshipManistee (Sep 24, 2016)

We do our haunted house in an old 1930s carferry. This year we decided to do a Nightmare on Elm street theme in our engine room. Does anyone have any ideas for props that are elm streety? Thus far my ideas are such....yellow and blue lighting. Pin lights shooting down and also shooting up. Metal chains hanging. Dirty beige sheet hangingLots of our engine room stuff back lit to enhance it. I think we can achieve a lot with just lighting...but seriously...are there any colors or props you can think of that would more obvious? A freddy silhouette back lit?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I've always loved this idea, and it'd make for one scary bathroom!
freddie toilet by Jana Pumpkin5, on Flickr


----------



## GhostshipManistee (Sep 24, 2016)

hahahah


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How about doing the body on the bed skewer scene?
With a mattress with a hole in it for the actor's head to stick through, then a fake body on top of the mattress to make it look like it belongs to the actor, and the hand/blades that come up through the torso from below. The actor can also use his/her other hand to plunge through the mattress to hold their own forehead as Freddy did in the movies. He'd gram their head and then stab them from below so that the viewer sees the tips of the blades come through. Use nail polish or some really glossy and thick paint/material too coat the blades so that they look bloody when they protrude from the body, without having to have the shirt/outer garment showing red before the blades come through. The actor can squirm or act surprised after their head is grabbed, or have "blood" they can spurt from their mouth if you wish, but that means they are going to have to clean up that bit of mess between tours. Faint lighting with just enough focussed light to make the tips of the blades gleam when they come through. If you want to do the blood from the mouth, then you need to have enough light for that to be seen too.


----------



## GhostshipManistee (Sep 24, 2016)

thanks thats an awesome idea. Stress has made me stupid and I cant think!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You might consider doing some audio capture from the various Elm Street movies for some of Freddie's best lines, and have them as "Sounds" throughout your haunt, that is providing you have that capacity. It's been so long since I've seen those movies that it's tough to direct you to any particular scene or phrase.
You might try doing a "magic mirror" with Freddie's face rather than the traditional "Mirror Mirror on the Wall face. Using a two way mirror with an actor in Freddie's makeup or with a good mask so that as the actor becomes better lit behind the "mirror" that they become visible rather than the reflection of the viewer/guest.


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 3, 2008)

you could make a replica paper mache krueger house like in the 3rd movie

you could make the snake freddy with a used cheap freddy face mask, you can make the body with fabric/foam and acryllic latex caulking for the skin

you could make two little girl dummys and put a jumprope inth thier hands with the
1,2 freddys coming for you on a speaker

even though the movie is crappy you could dirty up a baby carriage and have the dream child cover

you could make a fake bed with a bloody hole in the middle and an old tube tv.
you could plug it in sitting in the hole with a loop of freddy on the tv

sidewalk chalk drawing of freddy and the house etc so it looks like kids did it

you could take a cheap freddy mask put it ontop of the tv, build some arms from 
scrap wires/wood/plastic tubing for the arms. Welcome to primtime b*tch


----------

